# Tivo Stream: must be on same WiFi network as the Tivo?



## phositadc (May 7, 2014)

I can't seem to find a definitive answer to this question.

With a standalone Tivo Stream box (used with my Roamio), if I install the Tivo app on my iPad, I know I can watch shows when I'm in my own house connected to the same network as the Tivo.

However, if I go on vacation and take my iPad with me, can I still watch my recorded shows? Or do they only work when I'm connected to my home wifi network?

Thanks.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

You need to enable the app for out-of-home streaming while connected to your home wifi network first.

Also, your ability to watch shows via out-of-home streaming depends on whether it is restricted/protected content. I have TWC, which restricts out-of-home streaming for almost every channel (mostly except for broadcast networks).


----------



## phositadc (May 7, 2014)

59er said:


> You need to enable the app for out-of-home streaming while connected to your home wifi network first.
> 
> Also, your ability to watch shows via out-of-home streaming depends on whether it is restricted/protected content. I have TWC, which restricts out-of-home streaming for almost every channel (mostly except for broadcast networks).


Understood, thanks. I have FIOS which I think doesn't restrict any channels except things like HBO.

If you are doing ooh streaming, I assume you can mirror to an Apple tv? Or is that limited to in-home network.

Basically I'm trying to figure out a way to watch my own tv channels and recordings, on a tv, when I'm traveling.


----------



## nleavitt (Oct 9, 2012)

phositadc said:


> Understood, thanks. I have FIOS which I think doesn't restrict any channels except things like HBO.
> 
> If you are doing ooh streaming, I assume you can mirror to an Apple tv? Or is that limited to in-home network.
> 
> Basically I'm trying to figure out a way to watch my own tv channels and recordings, on a tv, when I'm traveling.


One solution is a Slingbox. I have one hooked up to a Tivo and it worke great. It's much more robust that Tivo for this particular application, but can be cumbersome to setup, and messes things up if someone wants to watch on the Tivo you are "slinging" at the same time you are remotely viewing.

Slingbox takes the entire signal, live TV and all, and will work over cellular if you want that and have the right apps on your device. It works great for me on an iPhone. What's great is when a football game is on and you have to go to the store with your wife (always at 1pm on Sunday, right?). Get the broadcast game live on your phone that way (if it's on TV). To do that with Tivo, you'd need to be recording the game, which you can easily do in advance, but you need to be on wifi when out. I don't know why that would matter to Tivo, it's our issue how much cellular data we're using.


----------

